# My First Time Clipping Modified Continental



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I would work on moving the jacket back a couple inches, maybe 3. It makes the body look a lot longer with it up forward. 

Here is Hib when he had a jacket.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, I think I'll clip the lines in now so the grow in gradually like a fade instead of a square type look.


Dolly's Mom


----------

